
The Linux Kernel Deprecates the 80 Character Line Coding Style - caution
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-Kernel-Deprecates-80-Col
======
simonblack
Just had a look at my default xterm width. My 'open an xterm' script defines
an xterm with 115 characters wide and 58 lines high.

I have several programs that request the standard 80x25 window, and find those
almost too annoyingly constrictive to be useful.

Even the 115 character lines are often too narrow which then entails an
expansion to about 140.

